# STAR WARS - Character classes ???



## KnowTheToe (Jun 13, 2002)

I just received my copy of the d20 rules and have not played it, but I must say that I find the character claases uninspiring.  Usually I start off reading a new game book with character classes because they inspire and motivate me to read the rest of the rules, but I find these classes dull and very one dimensional.  

IMO none of the classes seam very tangible, and seem railroaded to play the type a certain way.  I hope you like Iconic characters because there is hardly enough diversity to spread from them.

Am I crazy or just incredibly inexperienced with the rules and out of my mind?


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Jun 13, 2002)

Fringers - Can eventually be just about anything, with the Bonus Class skills they recieve.

Nobles - Much like Bards in D&D...  Talkers, Commanders, Officers, Politicians, Entertainers, Aristocrats.

Scoundrels - Gamblers, Smugglers, Spys, Slicers, Thieves, Pirates.

Scouts - Explorers, Hunters, Pilots, Bounty Hunters.

Soldiers - Almost a direct analog to the D&D Fighter here...  Any type of combatant detailed by the Feats you choose.

Tech Specialist - Mechanic, Computer Hacker, Inventor, Security Expert, Combat Medic.

Force Adept - Oracle, Shaman, Witch Doctor, Mystic, Self-trained Jedi Wannabe.

Jedi (either) - Here I'd have to agree with you...  Jedi are pretty much a setting specific role.

Also, look at the PRCs...  They tend to be much easier to attain than the D&D PRCs.


----------



## bwgwl (Jun 13, 2002)

not to mention multi-classing.

it seems to me that the SW classes don't "lose" as much from multi-classing as D&D classes. probably because most of them don't revolve around any kind of spell-casting (Force-users aside). like fighters and rogues in D&D, just about any class in SW can benefit from a level here or there in another class.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 17, 2002)

KnowTheToe - How much D&D 3e have you played?  For me the SW classes are very similar in feel to the D&D classes, or if anything slightly broader.  If you don't put too much stock into the names the classes are quite broad especially over a period of time.

The best example I have seen was on the Wizards site where they discussed making a doctor using the Scoundrel, Scout and Noble classes for different concepts.  I guess know you could also use the Tech Spec class too.

On saying all that, if you don't like classes there is nothing in SW that will win you over.


----------



## Psion (Jun 17, 2002)

I find the classes in SW very broad... perhaps too much so. I think there is a lot of room for concepts... nobles can be diplomats, military, political, or criminal leaders, aristocrats, entertainers, and so forth. Scoundrels can be smugglers, gamblers, thieves, and so forth. I don't think you are nearly as confined as you imply.


----------



## Master of Monkeys (Jun 19, 2002)

I thought the StarWars classes were really broad, and easy to multiclass with.  They don't have the flavor of D&D classes but they make more sense.  They are also powered pretty well evenly across all the levels.


----------



## Corinth (Jun 19, 2002)

There's also far fewer dead levels where PCs don't gain anything than in D&D, and that's a very good thing for a heroic adventure style of game.


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Jun 19, 2002)

Corinth said:
			
		

> *There's also far fewer dead levels where PCs don't gain anything than in D&D, and that's a very good thing for a heroic adventure style of game. *




Although that was something that changed with the Revised Rules.  The Original SW Rules had a lot more empty spaces between levels.


----------



## Rel (Jun 19, 2002)

Corinth said:
			
		

> *There's also far fewer dead levels where PCs don't gain anything than in D&D, and that's a very good thing for a heroic adventure style of game. *




I generally agree with this and think it is a good thing.  One thing though:  Does anybody else think that the Scout "Heart" ability seems rather lame in comparison to some of the other class abilities?  I haven't really played enough to say that the Scout is underpowered compared to the other classes (and I don't suspect that they are) but Heart seems like a pretty puny ability compared to (for example) the Scoundrel's bonus to hit or damage that can be used every round.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Jun 19, 2002)

No, this is intentional. Every good selling D20 setting needs a Ranger variant with abilities no one really likes. 

Mustrum "Heart Ability? What does it?" Ridcully


----------



## Ryan Beach (Jul 2, 2017)

ive been wracking my brain and have come here for help i am in a dnd group and want to build thexan in it force abilities and all so i figure homebrew class and standard sword damage types but after that nothing comes to mind anyone able to help


----------



## aramis erak (Jul 2, 2017)

KnowTheToe said:


> I just received my copy of the d20 rules and have not played it, but I must say that I find the character claases uninspiring.  Usually I start off reading a new game book with character classes because they inspire and motivate me to read the rest of the rules, but I find these classes dull and very one dimensional.
> 
> IMO none of the classes seam very tangible, and seem railroaded to play the type a certain way.  I hope you like Iconic characters because there is hardly enough diversity to spread from them.
> 
> Am I crazy or just incredibly inexperienced with the rules and out of my mind?




I found the same reaction. My players refused to bother trying it, and we stuck with WEG d6... until FFG came out. 

I'll note that the flexibility is there, but inobvious. It's clearer in the 4e D&D precursor, SW Saga Edition.


----------

